# your wide-angle photos - Lets see 'em



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

*your wide-angle & fish eye photos - Lets see 'em*

Theres been many HDR threads as of late, including one by myself as I bought a new camera.
Well today by wide-angle lens arrived, so cant wait to have a play with it.

So a good excuse for you all to show off your wide-angle photos and fish eyes too.

Doesnt have to be just cars - just whatever youre proud of

look forward to seeing them all

John


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

In my slide days, I liked the huge depth of field available with a wide-angle lens. Nowadays, small digital sensors mean it's commonplace, but at the time, shots like this were hard:



Another of my old slide favourites:



Both taken on Olympus SLRs on Kodachrome slide film with a Vivitar 28mm f/2.8 lens.

A more modern one:



That's on a Minolta A1 at 42mm equivalent but cropped to give the effect of a wider view.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

nice shots there. middle one is class


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

wide angle?

from my 24/f2.8



















note the problems! this is an old lens, from '85 or so.

Bret


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Couple taken with the Sigma 10-20 on my 450D. I love the effects you get with wide angles, always have done, when I first got it I couldn't believe how close you can get to a subject and still fit it all in, including my feet if I'm not careful :lol:



















Second shot would've been better had I moved a tad to the left, I was off centre... :wall:


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

A selection of mine...again with a Sigma 10-20mm.

Really like using the Ultra Wide Angle lens, however you have to be patient with it and takes a bit of getting used to it.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Canon 40D @ 17mm(28mm)

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

lovely pic Ebbe.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Craigsax said:


> lovely pic Ebbe.


Thank you:thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

well had a play with mine once i got home before dark set. you'll have to excuse the quality as the camera was set on LQ.
Im quite pleased with them and look forward to experimenting with it some more
what you guys think?


































cant wait til the AMG rims go back on for the experimenting to continue


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Pauly_G, they are some fantastic pictures! I like the pic Ebbe.
Johnsastra16v... by any chance have you shot your picture with a video camera with some sort of fisheye lens and zoomed in a little. I notice Vinyetting on the right.

Not strictly a photo, its a grab from some video footage of me. But its me doing a 360flip off a little kicker.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

OK I'll take the bait (see what I did there)
This is a fellow traveller I met during my 2007 Thailand holidays. He was one funny guy (for an American)... The fish was dead on the sand for god only knows how long... He didn't find it so funny the next day...










Canon EOS 5D + EF 15mm f/2.8 fish eye ISO 200 - 1/400 sec - f/10


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi

No, the camera used is a fujifilm s5800. I had my new lens delivered yesterday, but im still waiting on the correct ring to be able to screw it to camera. those shots were taken with me just holding the lens upto the camera. I was inpatient and just wanted to see how it performed. if you look in my last photos, you can see my finger getting in the way from holding the lens

Im assuming vinyetting is the black blur in the corners on some photos??
This is probs due to me not holding the lens directly 100% over the camera

and i know my camera isnt a proper slr, but its a great start for me to learn from, and still enable to to add filters and lens/hoods etc


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

johnsastra16v said:


> Hi
> 
> Im assuming vinyetting is the black blur in the corners on some photos??
> This is probs due to me not holding the lens directly 100% over the camera


you would assume correctly, it also happens when too many stepper rings are used.

Proper camera or not, if it gives you the results you want then, thats fine :thumb:


----------

